# Nerite eggs?



## holly12

I got 3 Zebra Nerite snails about 3 weeks ago. Today, I found a bunch of pin head sized white balls (spaced waaaaay far apart.... so like 1 egg is 1 white ball). I'm thinking that's what Nerite eggs look like.... anyone know?

I've got a FW tank, so they shouldn't hatch.... I'm guessing I just pick them off the rocks?

Thanks.


----------



## majerah1

Hm,IDK.I have pond snails and their eggs are like goo,lol.Its like a mass of clear goo with little white spots in it,and they slowly grow and then they leave the goo.(EEEEEEEWWWWW,GOOOOOOOOOOOO,lol)


----------



## Rob72

you have baby snails, i had the same thing with my olive nertal snails, they started breeding and i had about a thousand babies, started off really small white balls then little white specks on the walls and all over the place some got bigger and you could see what they were, i got ride of my snails and got a clown loach and no now babies snails


----------



## holly12

Rob72: So... are they eggs or baby snails? I'm kinda' hoping they are single eggs and I'll be lucky and they just won't hatch. (I can't believe you got yours to hatch without the brackish water, lol, determined babies!)

Majerah1: I'm with you! Ewwww goo! Lol.


----------



## susankat

Nerite eggs won't hatch in fresh water. Nerite eggs will look like seeds and just everywhere and hard to scrape off. But will not hatch and not much that would eat the eggs.


----------



## holly12

Yep... kinda like sesame seeds, lol. Wonder which one, (or maybe all 3) are girls.... and, they really ARE hard to scrape off..... half the egg ends up coming off and half stays on the rock, lol. (Will they eventually dissolve or will they sit there staring at me until I scrape them off?)


----------



## susankat

They will eventually disappear but it takes a long while. Like 2 or 3 months.


----------



## holly12

Oh, lol. Ok. There are about 7, so I don't mind so far.... if they start to lay eggs like mad then I shall have to clean up after them. 

(I can't find the snails eyes...... I always thought they were at the top of the 2 antenna, but they aren't.... are they the 2 whitish nubs at the base and to the sides of the antenna?) Sorry, I know this is the wrong section, but I just figured while we were on the topic of Nerites....


----------



## Rob72

yes holly they are baby snails nows sliding all over the wall and driftwood and everwhere


----------



## holly12

Rob72 said:


> yes holly they are baby snails nows sliding all over the wall and driftwood and everwhere


They haven't moved.... I'm pretty sure they are snail eggs. I've got a Rams Horn snail out break, and these look nothing like what those tiny babies looked like. These are small, bright white sesame seed shaped things that have not moved. They are also impossible to scrape off. I found the Rams Horn babies were easy to pick off of things....


----------



## theguppyman

Im pretty sure they need a little a salt as I have a friend that breeds them I tried some in my tanks but after they laid those stupid eggs on my stuff, I took them back because like you said those eggs just don't come off, I just took the rock out of the tank and let it dry a week in the sun, then added it back to the tank.No more Nerite snails No more Nerite eggs.


----------



## holly12

I use the 10" stainless steel tweezers that I use for feeding my ADF's for scraping the eggs off. It seems to work.


----------



## hanky

Rob72 said:


> you have baby snails, i had the same thing with my olive nertal snails, they started breeding and i had about a thousand babies, started off really small white balls then little white specks on the walls and all over the place some got bigger and you could see what they were, i got ride of my snails and got a clown loach and no now babies snails


Hey Rob, I was wondering if your nirites were breeding in completely freshwater? I just started getting eggs on my driftwood and I would like them to hatch but I have freshwater, is it possible to just add salt to get to Brackish? or is it to late for this batch of eggs?


----------

